# Lüfter mit 3Pin



## Sativ (29. April 2010)

*Lüfter mit 3Pin*

Ich habe folgendes Problem, hab mir nen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt und brauch noch 2 Gehäuselüfter á 120mm, hab mich da für die beQuiet! Silentwings entschieden.
Die gibts ja als PWM und mit 3Pin. Auf meinem MSI 890GXM-G65 is nur ein 3Pin Anschluss für SYSFan.
Nun meine Frage, kann ich da trotzdem 2 Lüfter reinmachen? Wie steht es mit den PWM Modellen, hab gehört man kann die auch an die 3Pin anschließen. Is dann immernoch die Funktion gegeben? Haben die nen Temp.sensor und regulieren selbstständig? Worüber kann man Lüfter steuern? Wusste nicht genau, was ich in der such eigeben sollte.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

Also du kannst auch einen 4P-Lüfter an einen 3P-Anschluss hängen. Jedoch benutzen sie dann kein PWM mehr, da dies über den vierten Pin geregelt wird. Die Lüfter werden nicht selbstständig regeln, das müsstest du dann im Bios einstellen oder mit speedfan machen.

mfg iceman


----------



## Hendrix !!! (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

Die beQuiet! Silentwings sind Seher gut (habe ich auch), PWM kann man auch an einen 3pin anschließen lassen sich aber nicht mehr regeln, Temp.sensor nö.

Weiß nicht ob man sie regeln kann wen man sie direkt ans Netzteil anschließt, man bekommt ja einen Adapter dazu wen die den Lüfter Kaufst wen der ein 4pin ist müsste es klappen.


Allgemein Kann man Lüfter über eine Lüftersteuerung Regeln,  Die PWM macht das MB.


----------



## Sativ (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

kann ich denn erstmal 2 Lüfter anbriegen mit dem einen Anschluss den ich habe? Der is ja aufm Mainboard und kann damit dann wahrscheinlich Spannungsmäßig geregelt werden. Gibts da nen Adapter oder soll ich die einfach paralell schalten, oder gehts gar nich?


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

PWM hat nur der CPU-Lüfter.

Bei einigen MBs kann man die Lüfter im Bios regeln wenn sie ans MB angeschlossen sind.

Schau noch mal nur 1 Lüfteranschluss kann ich kaum glauben.
Ansonsten nimm ein mit 800U/m und hänge ihn an das NT.


----------



## Kaktus (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

Sofern dein Board die 3 Pin Anschlüsse per Spannung regulieren kann, kannst du da alles drann hängen. PWM ist nur eine andere Form der Regulierung. 

Normale steuerung über 3-Pin funktioniert mit Spannungen, sprich, das Boad regelt meist zwischen 5-12V einfach die Spannung nach den Temperaturen die man im Bios einstellt. Das funktioniert auch mit jedem PWM Lüfter. Die Aussage das sich ein PWM Lüfter "selbst" regelt ist falsch. PWM bedeutet einfach das ein Mainboard immer 12V an Spannung abgibt, dies aber immer Stoßweise und so die Lüfter regelt. Weiterer Vorteil eines PWM Anschlusses, die Drehzahl kann ausgelesen werden, fällt an einem 3-Pin Anschluss aber weg. 
Diese Stoßweise Regelung ist deshalb von Vorteil weil einige Lüfter eben nicht mit niedriger Spannung anlaufen. Siehe Noctua Lüfter die bei 5V nicht starten, mit einer höheren Anfangsspannung aber auf 5V gedrosselt werden können. Nachteil von PWM, ist der Lüfter nicht wirklich gut, kann es zu Klacker Effekten kommen. 

Oder kurz gesagt, einziger Nachteil wenn du über 3-Pin gehst, du kannst die Drehzahl nicht auslesen, das ist alles. Regeln muss man bei 3 und 4 Pin immer richtig über das Bios, das macht normalerweise kein Lüfter selbst.


----------



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

Ich habe de nBeQuit Silent Wings an einem 3 poligen Chassis Fan Anschluss stecken. 
1. Er ist regelbar
2. Auch die Drehzahl ist auslesbar
3. Ich regle den Lüfter über SpeedFan


----------



## Hendrix !!! (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*



			
				steinschock; schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten nimm ein mit 800U/m und hänge ihn an das NT.



          Auch gut macht Fast keinen unterschied aus-er das Gehäuse wird zu warm, was passiert wen es drin brennt was man vermeiden sollte!




Kaktus schrieb:


> das ist alles. Regeln muss man bei 3 und 4 Pin immer richtig über das Bios, das macht normalerweise kein Lüfter selbst.



          Nicht ganz die mit Temperatursensoren ja Silverstone Suscool!
 und die Enermax Apollish  bei den bin ich nicht ganz sicher?


           Habe mir den Enermax Cluster geholt auch PWM, dar war nur ein 3pin Adapter bei, Kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## captain iglu (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

@Gateway 
ja das ist absolut richtig ich kann meine 3 pin lüfter genauso auslesen wie die 4 pin denn afaik gibt der dritte pin das tachosignal


----------



## Kaktus (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

@Hendrix !!!
Es gibt immer Ausnahmen, es ist nur nicht die "Regel" bei PWM das diese sich selbst regeln, sprich, das ist nicht PWM Abhängig. Es gibt auch ältere Lüfter mit 3-Pin die sich selbst regeln können. 

@Gateway
Und auch hier gilt, die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel. Ich hab den BQ UCS auch hier, aber es ist eben nicht die Regel das es geht. Zumal auch nicht jedes Board das auslesen kann. Mein Abit kann es nicht, das Asrock meiner Freundin schon. 

Wer auf so etwas Wert legt, sollte sich gut informieren.


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*



Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Auch gut macht Fast keinen unterschied aus-er das Gehäuse wird zu warm, was passiert wen es drin brennt was man vermeiden sollte!




Spinner  

bei dir brennt es auch nimm mal den Hut ab und lösche.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

Spinner ? Wen ober Spinner ok

Ich gib dir recht und beleidigst mich 

ne ne ne


----------



## Sativ (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*

alles klar, dann danke ich für die antworten und werde mir dann die beiden beQuiet!s kaufen. Ich geh davon aus, dass mein Board das regeln kann, da es zu übertackten geeignet is.


----------



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter mit 3Pin*



Sativ schrieb:


> alles klar, dann danke ich für die antworten und werde mir dann die beiden beQuiet!s kaufen. Ich geh davon aus, dass mein Board das regeln kann, da es zu übertackten geeignet is.



Nim zum regeln Speedfan, dort kannst du deine Lüfter nach belieben einstellen.


----------

